# Best Algae Eaters for Cichlid Tank



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I keep my tanks in the basement and they get very little natural light so I'm forced to keep my lights on for longer than I normally would. As a result I get a nice green algae growing on the glass and rocks. Originally I had a large Siamese algae eater for a couple of years, but it ended up disappearing one day. I know it was killed as it was being bullied the day before when I added some new fish. So I decided to think outside the box on this one.

Petrochromis kasumbe halembe









In speaking with some local Petro breeders it turns out these do an amazing job of the keeping algae to a minimum, and unlike tropheus they have little to no issues with bloat being fed a variety of food including commonly prepared fish food and things like mysis and krill. If you keep one they tend to ignore other fish that aren't Petros. This little guy is being housed with my Malawi predators and has done a great job on the algae so far, has been sticking up for himself when needed and will grow as large as the rest of the fish. They are more sensitive to water conditions but as long as you have good filtration and keep up with water changes there should be no issue. Anyone here tried this combo yet?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've kept Petros for 2 years with a variety of fish, even my Frontosa. I have one still in with my Trophs. They did a good job keeping algae down. But, don't do more than one. They will beat the snot out of another of their species.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes I know it's one or at least ten. It was either I had more Malawi or add in a colony and after seeing the size of the adults one is good for me.  As far as I know it's a male so should have some interesting color as an adult. I've only had I'm for a couple of weeks and he's already grown.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Interesting idea Chester B. One that I might consider at some point. I've kept Petros, and as long as the fish weren't the same colour, everything was fine. My P. trewavassae hated all dark fish though.

M. parallelus spawned....


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Told you they'd be good.

Interestingly this guy has taken a disliking to my female rostratus and chases them often. Otherwise he's the one getting bullied. And more importantly he has done a fantastic job on the algae. He's constantly working on it whether its on the glass or on rocks.


----------

